
A former Microsoft employee is suing over sex discrimination - CurtHagenlocher
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-sued-over-sex-discrimination-2015-9
======
boser
> Non-engineer "policy wonk" feminist

> Regularly attends female-only conferences

> Regularly shares female-only shortlist articles

> No proof that women are paid less or discriminated against, CEO has looked
> into it

hmmmm.... call me unsympathetic but we've seen this crap being pulled before.
These conferences indoctrinate women with a victim mentality.

~~~
kelukelugames
"Microsoft investigated and concluded that he had in fact been sexually
harassing female employees." A quote from the article.

~~~
debacle
The complaint calls stack ranking sexist, and calls for the suit to be made
into a class action.

------
concernedctzn
Awful to hear about this, Katie (@k8em0) has been a hugely positive force for
Microsoft's security team. Definitely the most visible champion of their bug
bounty programs and responsible disclosure practices.

------
forgottenpass
_The new Ellen Pao his here, suing an employer over sex discrimination: former
Microsoftie Katie Moussouris._

Well, at least this reporter is up front and honest that the news and it's
readers don't give a single fuck about the person in question, just new
entries in the serial drama narrative the news crafts around sexism.

------
parfe
Unsurprising, but disappointed, that the article opens by typing one woman
losing a gender discrimination to the claims of another. The Microsoft CEO
told women to shut up and accept what they are given. Not really surprised at
the suit.

Meanwhile, the Business Insider author appears to be semi-literate and they do
not seem to employ an editor.

>The new Ellen Pao his here

>She also says she lost out on a promotion opportunity in 2012 while she on
maternity leave.

>...many women supported Pao and was happy that she brought public attention
to the situation.

~~~
debacle
> The Microsoft CEO told women to shut up and accept what they are given.

"Women should $x" does not implicitly mean "Men shouldn't $x."

I expect that most CEOs would like _all_ of their employees to shut up and
accept what they are given.

------
jayess
You can read her civil complaint here:
[https://www.unitedstatescourts.org/federal/wawd/220713/1-0.h...](https://www.unitedstatescourts.org/federal/wawd/220713/1-0.html)

It's interesting reading.

------
fenomas
> The new Ellen Pao his here, suing an employer over sex discrimination..

Surely it's some kind of record to have a typo five words into the article.

------
mc32
It's impossible for me to know about what happened to the ex employee. That
said, class action seems to be a strategy to bolster the image of the suit by
making it more visible.

If it's clear the clams are truthful, then hope the plaintiff prevails. That
said, given some people statistically will be overcompensated and others
undercompensated as a consequence of imperfect measure and assessment, how can
companies guard against this kind of phenomenon which is bound to happen in
companies with thousands of employees? That is, if on average things are
proper, but individually, some individuals are disadvantaged, what can be
done?

------
debacle
Reading the complaint, it's clear that, if true, the plaintiff was
discriminated against, but it's not immediately clear if it was because she
was a woman or if it was because she was a bad employee.

